# مولدات مياه بالطاقة الشمسية



## ليث النعيمي (11 سبتمبر 2009)

يحتفل علماء العالم هذا العام ببداية الألفية الجديدة، ولكن على طريقتهم الخاصة، ففي إطار البحث عن مزيد من التطبيقات لاستخدام الطاقة الشمسية؛ نجح علماء مركز أبحاث الطاقة الشمسية بولاية فيرجينيا بالولايات المتحدة الأمريكية في ابتكار طلمبات رفع مياه تعمل بالطاقة الشمسية. 
في نهاية الأسبوع الماضي أعلنت وكالة "ناسا الفضائية" عن اكتشافها دلائل على وجود مياه على سطح كوكب المريخ، هذا الخبر الذي أعاد إلى الأذهان فكرة أن الصراع في القرن الجديد سوف يتركز في نقطتين أساسيتين هما: مصادر المياه، والطاقة؛ باعتبارهما عنصري الحياة الرئيسيين، هذا الذي دفع بالحكومات في الدول الكبرى إلى رصد ميزانيات ضخمة من أجل تطوير الأبحاث في مجال توفير المياه النقية، وكذلك مصادر الطاقة الجديدة بدلاً من الوقود الحفري، الذي بدأ يتناقص وجوده في باطن الأرض؛ نظراً للاستهلاك المتزايد له. 
ولكن رصد هذه الميزانيات الضخمة لا يمكن أن يكون في دول لا تجد طعاماً تأكله، وبها مجاعات وأمراض وصحارٍ وفقر يقضي على الأخضر واليابس؛ وبذلك اقتصر البحث على الدول الغربية فحسب وكان الاعتماد في الحصول على الطاقة الجديدة باستخدام تكنولوجيات شديدة التعقيد، وعالية التكلفة لا يمكن إقامتها إلا في بلادهم فقط مثل استخدام التكنولوجيا النووية لتوليد الكهرباء، هذا الذي أخّر ما يطلقون عليه "دول العالم الثالث" كثيراً في مواكبة التطور التكنولوجي لتوفير مطالبهم واحتياجاتهم المختلفة. 
ونظراً لأن دول الجنوب المتمثلة في أفريقيا وأمريكا الجنوبية وكل دول العالم الثالث، أغلبها في الأساس دول زراعية؛ وبالتالي فإن الماء هو الحياة بالنسبة لها، وطلمبات رفع المياه والري من أهم التكنولوجيات التي يحتاجون إليها. 
قديماً كانت تُستخدم طلمبات تعمل بحرق الوقود الحفري في موتور يشبه موتور السيارة حيث يحتوي على عدد من السلندرات وهو في الغالب ثنائي الأشواط (2-stroke ) يتحرك داخل كل سلندر مكبس (piston) يندفع هذا المكبس نتيجة تمدد الغازات الناتجة عن حرق الوقود، ونتيجة هذا الاندفاع يحرك المكبس عمود الإدارة (crank) الذي يعمل على إدارة مضخات رفع المياه. 
ولكن كما نعلم أن حرق الوقود ينتج عنه ملوثات كثيرة للبيئة، وكذلك فالوقود غالي الثمن، ومن المنتظر أنه سوف يرتفع أكثر في السنوات المقبلة، وأيضاً كفاءة هذه الماكينة تظل منخفضة لوجود أجزاء متحركة بها تستهلك جزءا كبيرا من طاقتها للتغلب على قوى الاحتكاك (friction) . 



ومع إشراق الشمس على الجنوب الأخضر تدخل الطلمبات عصراً جديداً، وذلك باستخدام الطاقة الشمسية كبديل عن الوقود الحفري في تشغيل المضخات. 
وتعتبر هذه التكنولوجيا هي الأفضل لدول العالم الثالث؛ نظراً لسطوع الشمس الدائم على معظم أراضيها، وكذلك فإنها رخيصة السعر ولا تحتاج إلى شراء ونقل ووقود باستمرار. 
وتتكون الطلمبات الشمسية (solar water pump) من (خلايا شمسية-موتور كهربي-مضخة). 
لخلايا الشمسية هي مصدر الطاقة في هذا الجهاز حيث تتكون الخلية من مواد لها خاصية إنتاج نبضات كهربائية (pulses) نتيجة إثارة ذراتها من ضوء الشمس مثل مادة السيزيوم (caesium) [CS] التي اكتشفها العالم بنزن (BUNSEN) عام 1860. 
وهذه الخلايا تستطيع إنتاج فرْق جهد ما بين 12-30 فولت من التيار المستمر(DC) ، وبعد ذلك تستخدم الطاقة الكهربية في إدارة موتور يعمل على تشغيل مضخات رفع المياه والري. 
ويصل العمق الذي يمكن أن يستخدم فيه هذا النوع من الطلمبات إلى 60 مترا تحت سطح الأرض. 
وهنا نطرح سؤالاً هامًا: ماذا يحدث لو غابت الشمس في يوم أو جزء من اليوم؟! كانت إجابة هذا السؤال في أذهان العلماء فأضافوا في هذه الطلمبات نظام تحكم (control system) يحتوي على معالج صغير (microprocessor) يقوم هذا المعالج بمراقبة الطاقة بين الخلايا الشمسية والمضخة، ويستطيع تعديل قيمة الجهد الكهربي في حالة غياب الشمس أوتوماتيكياً للحصول على تشغيل مستمر. 
فمثلاً في حالة الإضاءة الضعيفة ( low light condition) يقوم بزيادة الطاقة الخارجة (output) للحفاظ على استمرار الضخ. 
ومن أهم مميزات هذه التكنولوجيا أنها: 
تُستخدم في العديد من المجالات مثل ري الأراضي، وإيجاد المياه لرعاية الماشية، وكذلك توفير الماء للوديان والمنازل البعيدة عن العمران، وتستخدم طاقة نظيفة لا تلوث البيئة، ويسهل حمل الجهاز ونقله من مكان إلى آخر؛ حيث يصل وزنه إلى 28 كيلو جرامًا فقط، وله عمر افتراضي من 20-30 عامًا أو 8000 ساعة تشغيل متواصل، واقتصادي على المدى الطويل، حيث إنه لا يحتاج إلى أي شيء. 
والجدير بالذكر أن هذه التكنولوجيا قد استخدمت بالفعل في دولة السنغال في غرب أفريقيا وقد أثبتت نجاحاً كبيراً


----------



## سنا الإسلام (14 سبتمبر 2009)

*منقول من قسم الهندسة المدنية الى قسم الطاقة البديلة والمتجددة*

تم نقل الموضوع الى القسم المناسب له وهو الطاقة البديلة والمتجددة 


 ملتقى المهندسين العرب > الهندسة المدنية > الهندسة المـدنيـة - عام 

 *مولدات مياه بالطاقة الشمسية *


----------



## الساحر (15 سبتمبر 2009)

بارك الله فيك...............


----------



## engr.amin (23 سبتمبر 2009)

مشكور عالموضوععععععععععععععععع


----------



## الساحر (24 سبتمبر 2009)

بارك الله فيك علي المعلومات


----------



## على حمد الحضرمى (30 يونيو 2010)

تحياتى للدكتور

باشراحيل


----------



## حسام طعمة (25 يوليو 2010)

الله يعطيك العافية ويديم عليك الصحة لمتابعتك إفادة الآخرين .
مع تمنياتي بإغناء الموضوع المقدم بإضافة الصانع أو مورد يمكن الاتصال به والاستفادة من المقال عملياً.
الله معكم فكونوا مع الله


----------

